# Logan 11" Lathe



## toolman147 (Feb 20, 2016)

I just picked up a Logan 11" Model 940-2 Lathe.  It has a base cabinet with a variable speed dial and Quick Change gears.  I was able to run it and make some cuts.  The spindle has very little run-out and the ways seem to be in good shape.  It has a square/flat top on the spindle head and the gentleman I bought it from had it off and it has a oil bath for the gears...he wasn't sure that it came that way or someone decided that would be a good idea? It runs smooth and quiet and took some decent cut.  It needs some TLC on the paint and the teeth on the manual carriage gear are worn, but it still works (has some lash tho).  It has the 2.25x8 spindle thread and a 1 3/8 spindle bore.
(Serial # 65959)
Any info on the gear lube bath and where I might get a carriage gear and manual?
I'll get some pictures up tomorrow. 
Any info/suggestions on anything else to check would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
Terry


----------



## T. J. (Feb 21, 2016)

Congrats on the new lathe!  Manuals and some parts are available from Logan Actuator Company. 

www.lathe.com


----------



## john.oliver35 (Feb 21, 2016)

Congratulations!  What are 9XX's selling for in your part of the country now?


----------



## toolman147 (Feb 21, 2016)

Heres The deal... the guy I bought it from (whom I also picked up a Millrite Mill from) told me it was a 12" Logan.  When I asked for the model number he told me "940-2" which is a 11" lathe model.  I was on quite a few sites and I couldn't  find one 11" 940-2 model that looks like my lathe.  All the pictures that I found that look like my lathe are 12" Lathes ( my serial serial# is 65959).  The model number is on the "Quick Change" gear case...I'm wondering if some one replaced the QC with a 11"?



The 11" lathes look like this:







THIS IS MY LATHE:






All the other 12" lathes I looked up also look like mine does (This one looks exactly like mine):








Any Help identifying my lathe model would be GREATLY appreciated.  I want to get a manual and a few parts so I need to know what model it is.
Thanks!
Terry


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 21, 2016)

Judging from comparing catalog photos to the photo of yours, I would guess it is an early 2957-V.  The 1953 catalog does not show the variable speed but otherwise looks like yours.  The 1956 catalog shows a slightly different cabinet and chip tray, and something that must be a speed indicator to the left of the crank.  So 1954 or 1955.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Feb 21, 2016)

I bet the threading gear box was either added or replaced at one time.  A 940-2 would have been a turret lathe with flat belt drive and legs rather than a stand.


----------



## toolman147 (Feb 21, 2016)

OK...thanks for the input.  I looked at the Logan model #chart and the 2957V w/ Pedestal Base looks to be a match.  I guess I will have to assume that the QC gearbox was changed at sometime in the past years (since it supposedly came with one from the factory).  I will try calling Logan Actuator Co. on Monday and see if they can help.
Quick question...Lubrication...what to use for the ways. what to use for the open gears (and QC gears) and what to use in the oil ports?
Thanks!
Terry


----------



## john.oliver35 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'd go with Mobil Vactra #2 on the ways.  For bushings/pivots use Mobil #10 (20W) Velocite.  Both are available on ebay in small quantities or on from enco in gallons.  I don't know what goes on the the gears - someone else here will.  doesn't seem that Vactra #2 could do any harm on the gears for the time being until you have a reason to tear it down and clean it well.


----------



## toolman147 (Feb 27, 2016)

Well the Logan Lathe (and Millrite Mill) are home safe and the repair/restoration of the Logan 12" 2957V has begun.
I am replacing the Rack Pinion Gear, Crossfeed Screw & Nut, a few oiless bushings and an oiler fitting.  All the other gears/bushings in the apron look good.  I also took the saddle & compound rest apart to check and clean.  I will be cleaning/painting/lubricating as I go.  I bought some Mobil Vectra 2 way oil and Spindle oil from Enco.
I will have more pictures as I go.
Terry


----------



## toolman147 (Mar 3, 2016)

Well the apron is finished (except for the engagement  handle for the split-nut, it needs more TLC)... Next up is the saddle.


----------



## toolman147 (May 23, 2016)

Heres the finished project...I have more pics and info on the restoration in the "Machine Restoration Forum". (Logan 12" 2957V Restoration)


----------



## eeler1 (May 23, 2016)

Yeah, gearbox may not be original.  Focus on the serial # at the right hand end of the bed, that will show the original configuration.


----------

